

Scott Adams take on Japan's earthquake - dennisgorelik
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/vacation

======
Natsu
Best quote:

"The last big tsunami scare in Hawaii turned out to be mere inches. But it's
not news unless you show the worst case scenario. So all night long, the news
showed coverage of the tsunami destroying Japan. We waited for our turn, able
to visualize the worst case scenario in creepy detail. "

